# Zucchini Bread



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

Nearly twenty years ago, some friends gave us a cookbook "Too many tomatoes, squash, beans, and other good things- a cookbook for when your garden explodes." I have destroyed two editions of it, and have just purchased a third (available through amazon.com.) It contains loads of easy vegetable recipes. I never stick to any recipe, so what I post here is a modification of what I've tried from books over the years.I freeze about 20 loaves of zucchini bread each summer. They're great to take to neighbors and friends at holidays, or if there's a new baby, etc. Some years I never even taste them myself, but still wouldn't be without them.ZUCCHINI BREAD (makes 3 full size loaves)6 cups grated zucchini2 cups oil3 cups sugar6 beaten eggs1 teasp vanillaCombine above ingredients.Sift together:6 cups flour3 teasp baking powder2 teasp baking soda1 1/2 teasp cinnamon1 teasp saltAdd wet to dry ingredients. Beat by hand about 4 minutes. Pour into 3 greased full size loaf pans. Bake one hour at 350ï¿½F or until knife inserted in center comes out clean.kate


----------

